# Lady Bikeshort



## Esh (24. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels,
ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach ner Bikehose für meine Freundin.
Es soll keine Trickothose werden sondern eher ne lockere Shorts oder 3/4 Hose, sie soll aber trotzdem ein Polster haben.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Tips für mich habt.

Lg Esh


----------



## Warnschild (24. Februar 2010)

Esh schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach ner Bikehose für meine Freundin.
> Es soll keine Trickothose werden sondern eher ne lockere Shorts oder 3/4 Hose, sie soll aber trotzdem ein Polster haben.
> 
> ...



Ich hab meist ne normale enge Radhose drunter und Shorts drüber, bspw. von Maloja (nur die Modelle ohne Klett außen am Bund, das macht alle Trikots kaputt), Scott oder eine Laufshorts von Rono (mein Favorit).

Langfristig würd ich mir gern noch eine von Vaude dazukaufen. Inzwischen hat auch Oakley nette Frauenhosen, von Ziener gibts relativ günstige, Fox und Konsorten kennt man ja.

An sich halte ich es für das angenehmste, getrennte Innenhosen zu tragen, fühlt sich besser an und ist auch vom Waschen her praktischer. - Aber Geschmacksache. 

Ach ja, und da fällt mir ein, dass man auch bei Decathlon eine nette Einsteigershorts (schwarz, gut geschnitten, anständiges SP, allerdings mit eingenähter Innenhose) bekommen kann - falls sie so was für den Anfang sucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2010)

Von Scott gibt´s welche mit getrennter Innenhose, die ist etwas dünner als eine normale Bibshort. Wie Warnschild schon schreibt, ist es besser mit getrennter Innenhose, da sitzt das Polster besser als bei der eingenähten Variante, da ja die Shorts allgemein etwas lockerer sitzen. Und das Waschen ist echt ein Argument!


----------



## wintergriller (25. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall was mit seperater Innenhose! Sitzt einfach besser und ist definitiv hygienischer: Die Innenhose kannst/solltest du nach jeder Fahrt waschen!


Ich habe mittlerweile drei Shorts im Einsatz:
*Scott Shadow:* Leider etwas kurze Beine, mir gefällt es besser, wenn die Hose wirklich knielang ist! Die Innenhose ist recht dünn, aber tauglich. Bin damit bereits über die Alpen gefahren!

*Vaude Virus:* Tolle Länge, guter Schnitt, robust und trotzdem schön leichter Stoff. Die Innenhose ist ebenfalls recht dünn, aber top! Da wird einem dann auch nicht zu warm. Das Polster hat mich ebenfalls schon einmal gut über die Alpen gebracht!

*Scott Exit:* Habe ich mir zu Weihnachten gegönnt, ist zwar eine Herrenhose  aber mir gefielen die Farben (braun-blau) total gut. Die Hose ist bisher noch ungefahren, macht aber einen guten und funktionalen Eindruck. Normalerweise gehört da auch eine Innenhose zu, bei dem von mir gekauftem Sonderangebot fehlte diese allerdings. Leider ist die Hose wohl nicht mehr lieferbar!


----------



## Jennfa (26. Februar 2010)

Ich Trag immer Polsterhose und längere Shorts drüber. Die Polsterradler von protection gefällt mir am besten, da verutscht nix und die ist total bequem! Für drüber hätte ich gern mal was neues...

...hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Frauenshorts von Platzangst. Ich würde mir zum Geburtstag gern mal eine gönnen die mir richtig gut gefällt, finde die Größentabellen aber sehr merkwürdig??? Eigentlich hab ich immer S z.B bei Maloja. Vielleicht kann hier jemand ja was dazu sagen . 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## wintergriller (26. Februar 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Frauenshorts von Platzangst. Ich würde mir zum Geburtstag gern mal eine gönnen die mir richtig gut gefällt, finde die Größentabellen aber sehr merkwürdig??? Eigentlich hab ich immer S z.B bei Maloja. Vielleicht kann hier jemand ja was dazu sagen .
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



Platzangst fällt wohl recht groß aus! Ich habe normalerweise auch S. Das Hardride Jacket habe ich jetzt in XS und es eher etwas zu groß!
Mein Mann trägt normalerweise XL. Bei der Platzangst Klippspringer Hose passt im M!!!


----------



## muellerschubert (26. Februar 2010)

hallo miteianander:

bei mir und meiner frau ist es ebenfalls so, dass wir eine short (normal) tragen und dann eine gepolsterte darunter. das ist eine gute kombi.

ich bin ja derzeit ein großer fan von sombrio. die machen sehr schöne bikesachen, und die kann man im sale super kaufen.

habe mich bei chainreactioncycles.com eingedeckt.

da kann ich die drift short empfehlen

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46489

oder die la nina

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46491

beide jetzt im sale für um 28 euro. das ist ein spitzenpreis.


----------



## muellerschubert (26. Februar 2010)

@jennfa

platzangst fällt riesig aus. ich hatte mir mal eine klippspringer bestellt und trage normalerweise xl. die hat in m gepasst.

auch empfand ich den stoff als sehr sehr derbe. das war schon eher wie zu meinen motocross zeiten.

ist aber geschmackssache.

fürs ego ist es natürlich super, wenn ich in eine "m" passe. und keine "xl" brauche.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Februar 2010)

muellerschubert schrieb:


> fürs ego ist es natürlich super, wenn ich in eine "m" passe. und keine "xl" brauche.




 

Ich trage auch nur Lycra-Radhosen und zum Freeriden darüber eine Bux, die was aushält. Einige Mädels in meinem Bekanntenkreis tragen gern Gore-Shorts.


----------



## Jennfa (26. Februar 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten . Scheint tatsächlich schwierig zu werden weil ich doch etwas größer aber ziemlich schlank bin. Wenn ich S nehme ist die Hose noch nen tick länger, was bei meiner Beinlänge (da 1,80 groß) eh schon schwierig wird. Die Hosen scheinen ja auch weitenregulierbar zu sein an den Seiten...will nur nicht dass die überall total baggy aussieht . Wahrscheinlich wäre xs hier doch die bessere Wahl...muss mal ein bisschen drüber schlafen...


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Februar 2010)

..ich bevorzuge shorts von fox - nersteiger´meist welche bei ebay - sonst recht teuer ..nettes design und sehr robust !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

